# Sugarbush AlpineZone Day 2009



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

bump....

any talk of another Sugarbush day?


----------



## win (Jan 8, 2009)

I am game itf Greg wants to organize again!


----------



## Zand (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Friday is later this year so I think it would be wise to have this in mid March like last year. Then again, last time Good Friday was in April like 18" fell in the MRV...

Anyways, March 20th would be my suggestion, but this is up to Greg. I wouldn't be able to attend on March 13th if that's when it happens because I'll be 20 miles up the road for the weekend. Hopefully we don't pick the windiest weekend of the year again this year. Castlerock was off the hook early on last year but got ugly and crowded late in the day.

EDIT: Another suggestion I have is to do an MRG day on Friday the 20th and Sugarbush on Sat the 21st. I know Friday/Saturday trips are common here so that might also be a good idea for many.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2009)

win said:


> I am game itf Greg wants to organize again!



I saw you in the lodge the other day and was going to ask Win.  You were being hounded by everyone else for god knows what so I passed.  

Thanks Win!


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jan 8, 2009)

is this going to happen again this year?  I'd be all over it if I'm not the only Diva there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2009)

I am up there pretty much any weekend if folks are interested in skiing with me.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in for Mar. 21 -- the first day of spring. Looking forward to sampling some of the backcountry at the Bush. Perhaps we can start a new thread on this? Thanks, win!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in if Win takes us for a tour of the 4000 ....... oh nevermind


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2009)

Is there any other interest?


----------



## roark (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd probably be game, especially for a Friday/Saturday combo.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd sure like to go again.


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed last year due to illness. I would be game, but it depends on how my school and business schedules are at the time. It's too early for me to commit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm going if I can room with Greg..


----------



## mondeo (Jan 9, 2009)

Interested. Going to depend on the details.


----------



## danny p (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm definately interested in a sugarbush AZ day.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 10, 2009)

Interested- missed it last year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2009)

Interested, but can't do the weekend of the 20th. Gonna be in Vail.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2009)

So it looks like we have some interest here, and March 21st has been floated as the day.  That's fine, but I know if folks are expecting a ticket deal, Saturdays are probably not the best day for SB, unless we were to stay at Mount Ellen.  Lincoln Peak is a zoo on Saturdays.  If we shifted the day to Friday or Sunday, that might make a difference.  

Again, I am up almost every weekend, so there is an open invite to ski with me.....

As to my availability for the 21st, it is up in the air because my fiancee is doing a three-month stint in Portland for med school, and some weekends I will be in Maine seeing her.  Whether the 21st is one of those weekends remains yet to be seen.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2009)

When is someone going to call out a date?


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd like for plans solidified, too. It will take some time to work out whether or not we can go, but we need a date to figure it all out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 21, 2009)

How about a spring bump fest in April?


----------



## Zand (Jan 21, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> How about a spring bump fest in April?



Waiting till then is too risky IMO. This is usually an event where 90% will want to ski Castlerock, Lincoln Peak, and the woods, etc. A spring bump event is better off being set up when you know it's gonna be a nice 60+ degree day. I'm sure we'll see one pop up at Mt. Snow again this year.

Post 2,000 on the day I put the 100,000th mile on my car... had to do it.


----------



## danny p (Feb 6, 2009)

bump....anyone figured out a date for this yet?


----------



## hardline (Feb 6, 2009)

ya id like to know as well


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm thinking this may not become an "official" gathering, given the lack of support given... but that doesn't mean you guys can't plan something, right?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm thinking this may not become an "official" gathering, given the lack of support given... but that doesn't mean you guys can't plan something, right?



There's plenty of support I'd say.  Win has chimed in here as well to offer his help.  Currently there is no point person that is organizing this, which is too bad.  

And *just a reminder*.  I've tried to meet some folks, but have missed the connection.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2009)

My wife and I are going to be there on 2/13 for $14 tickets.  Anyone that wants to meet up, feel free to PM.


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

I meant more like there appears to be no official AZ backing to this, even with Win offering his help.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2009)

severine said:


> I meant more like there appears to be no official AZ backing to this, even with Win offering his help.



Unfortunately that appears to be the case.  But maybe things will change.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm thinking this may not become an "official" gathering, given the lack of support given... but that doesn't mean you guys can't plan something, right?





thetrailboss said:


> There's plenty of support I'd say.  Win has chimed in here as well to offer his help.  Currently there is no point person that is organizing this, which is too bad.
> 
> And *just a reminder*.  I've tried to meet some folks, but have missed the connection.





severine said:


> I meant more like there appears to be no official AZ backing to this, even with Win offering his help.





thetrailboss said:


> Unfortunately that appears to be the case.  But maybe things will change.



:lol: Me thinks you guys are reading into this too much. Pick a date and I'll pass that info on to Win.


----------



## hardline (Feb 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: Me thinks you guys are reading into this too much. Pick a date and I'll pass that info on to Win.



i think the second week of march would probally be a good time.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

hardline said:


> i think the second week of march would probally be a good time.



looking at MY plans i'd vote for Friday 3/13 as the AZ/SB day.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> looking at MY plans i'd vote for Friday 3/13 as the AZ/SB day.



I could make that work.


----------



## hardline (Feb 7, 2009)

you guys going to day trip it or stay up


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2009)

i want to hit demo day @ Okemo on 3/14 so i'm staying over.


----------



## reefer (Feb 9, 2009)

I personally can't make second weekend of March. Commitments at Mt. Snow. I vote for Friday the 20th. Same weekend as last year. Regardless of what is chosen I will most likely be in the MRV that weekend.


----------



## danny p (Feb 9, 2009)

3/13 as of now would work for me.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad to see that this is coming together. The weekend of 3/13-15 works for me. It'll be spring break then around these parts. If I decide to stay over, it'll probably be at King M's. Aside from Castlerock, I'd like to do the back/sidecountry between Lincoln and Ellen.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 10, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i want to hit demo day @ Okemo on 3/14 so i'm staying over.




Demo day, thanks for the heads up. 3/13 works for me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2009)

Please continue the discussion here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/48883-sugarbush-alpinezone-day-2009-poll.html


----------

